# New toad species from Vietnam



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice to see that there are still species left to be found

Wildlife Extra News - New toad discovered in Vietnam


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

VERY NICE Roman. My first thought was Leptobrachium when I saw the picture


I just posted something not to long ago looking for any info on that genus 
being kepted in the US. 


I am still interested by the way........... anybody?


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> VERY NICE Roman. My first thought was Leptobrachium when I saw the picture
> 
> 
> I just posted something not to long ago looking for any info on that genus
> ...


They come in occassionally, but I have never personally worked with them nor do I know anyone who has. My suspicion is if you do get your hands on any they can be kept very similarly to a Megophrys.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty cool Roman Thanks for sharing.Looks alot like a tree frog in body/head shape.


----------



## Frogzilla (Apr 4, 2011)

Really neat man.


----------

